# How to Dismount/Mount Plow and Hydraulics



## Adcaplan8 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm a 16 year old high school student with a 2000 F250. It is an Extended Cab, 8 Ft Bed with the legendary 7.3 diesel. I have been looking into getting into plowing and i just got an opportunity to get a plow, but I have a few questions.
I found a truck on Craigslist that I was going to buy and part out. The Actual frame of the truck broke when the guy was plowing and now the truck itself is trashed. It is an 8 ft Fischer Stainless Steel plow. My question is, how hard and what work is involved in removed the plow and hydraulics from the one truck, and installing it on my truck. I imagine the plow would be bolted and welded onto the main frame of the truck, so i would have to unbolt it and use a grinder to cut the weld to get it off the truck, then would i have to rebolt and reweld it to my truck? Really in the dark here so i could be totally wrong. Thanks - Alex


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

google search for info on the plow in question. you should find all the various manuals related to it, including installation.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What do you intend to plow with it? You're not going to want to hear this, but you're too young to plow. Liability insurance is a must, and nobody's going to insure a 16 year old to plow. You've JUST started to drive legally, and you want to throw a plow into the mix? You're bound to hit something. It's a part of learning. I don't recommend learning to plow while you're still learning to drive.


----------



## Adcaplan8 (Jan 30, 2016)

Plan on plowing Residential Driveways that i can get gigs for on Craigslist with no insurance. Ive done residential lawn care without insurance. Lived on a farm my whole life, I trailer horse trailers and have plowed with ATV's and such before and am not worried about hitting anything. Just wondering how I would be able to remove it from a truck and re-attach. How much would a dealer charge? Thanks for the concern and reply.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Hold on. Let me grab my popcorn and I'll be right back.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Adcaplan8;2106929 said:


> Plan on plowing Residential Driveways that i can get gigs for on Craigslist with no insurance. Ive done residential lawn care without insurance. Lived on a farm my whole life, I trailer horse trailers and have plowed with ATV's and such before and am not worried about hitting anything. Just wondering how I would be able to remove it from a truck and re-attach. How much would a dealer charge? Thanks for the concern and reply.


Oh to be young, dumb, and naive again.

My insurance man hooks and unhooks my plow.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just advertise on Craigslist for someone to cut the frame off the old truck and weld it on your truck. Now when it breaks off, that guy that screwd up your truck, does he have insurance?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If your asking how hard it is.....you shouldn't be doing it.
Your leaving out a lot of details as well.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Like what truck is the plow coming off of. Had a Dodge in the shop last year. His budy put the plow on. No rear brackets, just the front frame, Meyer. Completely welded on, not a bolt in it, but the guy was CHEAP.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Go ask your dad.

What is your truck like?
Does it have a lift?
Big tires?
Stacks to roll clouds of coal?

Next, no insurance.:laughing:
Ho,I woun't hit anything 

So who pays for that Gerage door, porch, car, or kid you hit or back into of tha broken hip when someone 
Falls becuse of somthing you did or didn't do?
Hint,
Your prarents will,
And lord forbid you hurt someone they could sue your prarents for everything they own and win.:waving:

Have fun, good luck.
Don't lowball.

But gee I just want to earn enough a few extra $$ on cragslist


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I admire your ambition at 16 when most kids dont want to leave the house. There are 3 main components to the plow, (1) the plow itself that detatches from the truck side mount, (2) the truck side mount and this is vehicle specific, (3) truck side wire harness and this is vehicle specific. So on the vehicle specific items if the truck your buying isnt the same as the truck you have they wont match up.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2106978 said:


> I admire your ambition at 16 when most kids dont want to leave the house. There are 3 main components to the plow, (1) the plow itself that detatches from the truck side mount, (2) the truck side mount and this is vehicle specific, (3) truck side wire harness and this is vehicle specific. So on the vehicle specific items if the truck your buying isnt the same as the truck you have they wont match up.


And everything should be bolted on.. no welding involved


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

If you live on a farm and really want to start plowing, buy the plow hire someone that knows what they are doing to swap the mount and wiring for you (probably somewhere between $300-$600) and then plow on your farm for a couple years. This will get you some real experience and when you turn 18 you should be able you get insurance and start a business if you still enjoy it. 

Just my .02


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

someone pass some popcorn


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

xgiovannix12;2107149 said:


> someone pass some popcorn


only if you bring some beer. :laughing:

Love when these young kids think we are just a$$holes and just defy an real information we give them because they think they can do the work we do.

For being someone who grew up on a farm you shouldn't be this stupid in all honesty.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

kolwnmstr;2107208 said:


> only if you bring some beer. :laughing:
> 
> Love when these young kids think we are just a$$holes and just defy an real information we give them because they think they can do the work we do.
> 
> For being someone who grew up on a farm you shouldn't be this stupid in all honesty.


Beer for every 1  sadly the OP cant drink hes under age


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

xgiovannix12;2107256 said:


> Beer for every 1  sadly the OP cant drink hes under age


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

kolwnmstr;2107257 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


that works Thumbs Up


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

kolwnmstr;2107208 said:


> only if you bring some beer. :laughing:
> 
> Love when these young kids think we are just a$$holes and just defy an real information we give them because they think they can do the work we do.
> 
> For being someone who grew up on a farm you shouldn't be this stupid in all honesty.


They THINK they can do the work you do? Who are you, superman? If I ever make a statement like that I hope someone hits me with something so heavy they need help to lift it. I've spent too much time around young men who can work circles around so called contractors to ever make such a foolish statement. The kid needs good info and encouragement not a BS attitude.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

jhenderson9196;2107270 said:


> They THINK they can do the work you do? Who are you, superman? If I ever make a statement like that I hope someone hits me with something so heavy they need help to lift it. I've spent too much time around young men who can work circles around so called contractors to ever make such a foolish statement. The kid needs good info and encouragement not a BS attitude.


He was given advice. He was told that he is too young to be properly insured and he threw the advice back saying that he doesn't need it because he wouldn't hit anything.

So don't tell me how to treat him when he is like every other kid who comes on here asking for advice and then tells us off.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Exactly. jhenderson9196, would you want a 16 year old uninsured kid plowing your property who's NEVER plowed in a truck before? Your statement was ignorant as hell. Please tell me, exactly how a 16 year old who has never plowed before will "run circles" around the rest of us so called contractors??? If you don't have insurance you have no business being in a plow truck, period.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

It wasn't that the kid was right. It was the arrogance of the klown that got to me. Of all the responses only a couple were of any value. The rest were self agrandising drivel that passes fo advice here at times. Simply trying to make them feel good about themselves by belittling someone else. There's no lower form of gratification. If you don't want to encourage a young man who wants to learn you could at least have the common decency remain silent.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

jhenderson9196;2107350 said:


> It wasn't that the kid was right. It was the arrogance of the klown that got to me. Of all the responses only a couple were of any value. The rest were self agrandising drivel that passes fo advice here at times. Simply trying to make them feel good about themselves by belittling someone else. There's no lower form of gratification. If you don't want to encourage a young man who wants to learn you could at least have the common decency remain silent.


I was not going to post but had to now as I agree with you.

The kid has a possible good opportunity (living on a farm) to grow into a business some day IF he is a go getter. I was driving farm/construction equipment at age 10 on my folks farm and this kid could possibly be doing the same thing. Some of that equipment is a lot more technical than a snowplow truck. Lol...

He should look into the insurance thing though. These days with all the sue happy people I would be nervous as hell.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't believe I said a single derogatory thing to the kid. Simply that he wasn't going to get insurance at his age, and that I didn't recommend learning how to plow at the same time that he's learning how to drive legally on State/County roads.


----------



## Adcaplan8 (Jan 30, 2016)

All I was asking for was a little advice on how to unattached and reattach a plow. Wasn't sure if there was welding involved or just bolts, which I now believe it is mainly bolted on. Wasn't asking for advice on insurance and what not and not saying I wont hit anything, because I'm not perfect. I'm confident enough to plow without insurance and pay up if and when i hit something. 
And to the guy who figured I was a bonehead kid with a big jacked up truck.... Both the 6.0 and 7.3 are all stock except for the exhaust systems and Chips. Thanks for your concern about insurance, but I can handle that if and when it comes down to it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

See, just your comment about paying up WHEN you hit something just shows your lack of knowledge and understanding. When you hit something it will cost many THOUSANDS in damages, and that's if it's not a person. Are you going to tell me that you've got thousands sitting in your checking account at 16? And your auto insurance won't pay a dime towards it. Your parents will be completely exposed. Just do yourself a favor, and stop posting here, because each comment you make shows your lacking.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Adcaplan8;2107374 said:


> All I was asking for was a little advice on how to unattached and reattach a plow. Wasn't sure if there was welding involved or just bolts, which I now believe it is mainly bolted on. Wasn't asking for advice on insurance and what not and not saying I wont hit anything, because I'm not perfect. I'm confident enough to plow without insurance and pay up if and when i hit something.
> And to the guy who figured I was a bonehead kid with a big jacked up truck.... Both the 6.0 and 7.3 are all stock except for the exhaust systems and Chips. Thanks for your concern about insurance, but I can handle that if and when it comes down to it.


getting cocky now....
As a farm " kid" should know or be able to figure out how to get it off.

Are the trucks stock, because they are your dads trucks?

Kid, you don't know the first thing about being in business.

I mean, your going to do this for $
Then guess what buck-a-roo your in business.

Now you need a LLC, or the like
You know a busness LIC..
I mean your going to pay your taxes right?
and be a legit busies , right?
Ho wait you can't, your to young, but your parents can.

Next, liability insurance,
Your parents will need to help you out again.
Then when the agent finds our your age the cost of the INS will skyrocket.
Guess what, things will happen that you will not be able to stop or control nor do you know what to do.
You will do or not do things that you can be held responsible for.
You can be sued,

Ho wait, they will sue your parents.
a I'm not making it up, your dad could loose the farm.

so yea, BONEHEAD , you don't need commercial vehicle insurance that covers your new business of plowing show.

ps Jhen.....
save it,
If he the "kid"wants to be a businessman then treat him as a man and not a "kid".

working on the "farm" is not the same thing.
we have laws off of the farm.
He can't even work certain hrs in some states.

only on the farm . family exemption.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Your word isn't worth anything, what makes you think your opinion is?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

already dressed in my last post
save it

I dont careJ


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

jhenderson9196;2107391 said:


> Your word isn't worth anything, what makes you think your opinion is?


Please expound, what does this mean exactly?


----------



## Adcaplan8 (Jan 30, 2016)

If y'all were actual businessmen you would know that right now, there are thousands and thousands of people operating businesses illegally. I know of atleast 10 guys just in my small town that do lawn care without being licensed or insured. It also shouldn't surprise you that one has been operating for over 25 years. That's because a real businessman knows that not everybody pays Uncle Sam his taxes. Don't act like half of you didn't get paid under the table for summer jobs back in highschool and don't act like half of you didn't work more hours than child labor laws would allow you to. Say you didn't, you can't deny that you don't know of people who did this or still do it. 
To the other guy, the trucks are stock because I've paid for all my own repairs and realized if I put oversized tires or a lift on either truck it would make me have to pay to replace parts more often because of the added stress put on them.
Just asked a simple question, no need to be dicks. Great community this forum has here.
But hey, I'm just a kid, what do I know?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Adcaplan8;2107432 said:


> If y'all were actual businessmen you would know that right now, there are thousands and thousands of people operating businesses illegally. I know of atleast 10 guys just in my small town that do lawn care without being licensed or insured. It also shouldn't surprise you that one has been operating for over 25 years. That's because a real businessman knows that not everybody pays Uncle Sam his taxes. Don't act like half of you didn't get paid under the table for summer jobs back in highschool and don't act like half of you didn't work more hours than child labor laws would allow you to. Say you didn't, you can't deny that you don't know of people who did this or still do it.
> To the other guy, the trucks are stock because I've paid for all my own repairs and realized if I put oversized tires or a lift on either truck it would make me have to pay to replace parts more often because of the added stress put on them.
> Just asked a simple question, no need to be dicks. Great community this forum has here.
> But hey, I'm just a kid, what do I know?


Dude, I starting paying taxes when I was in the 7th grade 
And no i wasn't a paper boy.

So do two wrongs make a right
.

But,,,, he did it....

No prob ask away,
But Ya got a attitude, 
One that has Ya thinking Ya have all the answers in life, and Ya can do as Ya please.

Good luck get emancipated so you don't ruin what your dad has built


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Adcaplan8;2107432 said:


> If y'all were actual businessmen you would know that right now, there are thousands and thousands of people operating businesses illegally. I know of atleast 10 guys just in my small town that do lawn care without being licensed or insured. It also shouldn't surprise you that one has been operating for over 25 years. That's because a real businessman knows that not everybody pays Uncle Sam his taxes. Don't act like half of you didn't get paid under the table for summer jobs back in highschool and don't act like half of you didn't work more hours than child labor laws would allow you to. Say you didn't, you can't deny that you don't know of people who did this or still do it.
> To the other guy, the trucks are stock because I've paid for all my own repairs and realized if I put oversized tires or a lift on either truck it would make me have to pay to replace parts more often because of the added stress put on them.
> Just asked a simple question, no need to be dicks. Great community this forum has here.
> But hey, I'm just a kid, what do I know?


Like I said earlier, every time you open your mouth out comes more ignorance. You know, you're better off to keep your mouth shut and let people think you're stupid, than to open it and prove them right. Go figure out how to mount and dismount your own plow. I won't help you do the wrong thing.


----------



## Adcaplan8 (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, no thanks to you, I'm pretty sure I have it figured out. Hopefully, I won't hit a kid or damage a mailbox while I'm unhooking it, get sued, oh wait, I can't, my dad will get sued and maybe lose the farm. Hopefully that wont come true with your twisted logic. Stupid, ignorant? Nah, sitting on a 3.72 gpa right now in 5 AP classes, but yea, I'm dumb.

This thread has actually become quite comedic, please humor me with another response.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

johnnywaz;2107363 said:


> I was not going to post but had to now as I agree with you.
> 
> The kid has a possible good opportunity (living on a farm) to grow into a business some day IF he is a go getter. I was driving farm/construction equipment at age 10 on my folks farm and this kid could possibly be doing the same thing. Some of that equipment is a lot more technical than a snowplow truck. Lol...
> 
> He should look into the insurance thing though. These days with all the sue happy people I would be nervous as hell.


I agree, I learned to drive tractors when I was 8 and learned to drive the neighbors stick shift pick up when I was 11. When I was 12 to 14 I would plow a lot of the neighbors drives on snow days with the tractor.

And no I didn't have a legit business or pay taxes or have insurance, I just did it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Better stay in school and take some business classes.

But why, you know it all.

When that old person falls and breaks a hip becuce they fell
Stepping over your windrow or slipped on that ice .
You know that water that leached out of your pile you left by the door and refroze.
The fall could result in them Requiring 24 hr care for the rest of their life.

How are you going to pay for it?

You have all the answers, you told us your smart,
So how?
How are you going to pay for the driveway you lowed up
Or that deck you just taped...
Or that gas service on the side of the house next to the drive
Well ho I know with the money you didn't pay in taxes or insurance


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Adcaplan8;2107447 said:


> Well, no thanks to you, I'm pretty sure I have it figured out. Hopefully, I won't hit a kid or damage a mailbox while I'm unhooking it, get sued, oh wait, I can't, my dad will get sued and maybe lose the farm. Hopefully that wont come true with your twisted logic. Stupid, ignorant? Nah, sitting on a 3.72 gap right now in 5 AP classes, but yea, I'm dumb.
> 
> This thread has actually become quite comedic, please humor me with another response.


Hahaha these guys get riled up easily. Gotta have thick skin to ask questions on this entire site. Some of them have probably been sipping the sauce for hours now to. Some of the earlier posters answered your orginal post. All the truck side brackets should just be bolted to the truck. But I have seen some ******* setups that were welded to the frame before. The plow manufacturer should have installation PDF/s for your particular year.


----------



## Adcaplan8 (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, using your irrational logic, I'd buy a megamillions ticket and win big, oh wait, I'm too young to buy one and it's illegal to get someone to buy one for me. Bummer.


----------



## Adcaplan8 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks Johnny, that's what I thought I had figured out today when I took a look at the truck. Appreciate you giving me the answer I was looking for and not some bs.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If it's a Fisher plow you can go to their website and use e match to see if the part numbers for the mount and wire harness are will work from truck to truck.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

One last rant for the kid.

Without a business history , a bank account,
Tax returnes, your never going to get a loan of any size.
No home loan, no loan for a new truck, that vacatin cabin,
That new sled, nada one
Ever,


Then someone at some point is gong to wounder how you suport yourself and drop a dime.
It could even be your ex girlfriend that reports Ya,

But you have the tiger by the tale,

unsubscribed.


----------



## Adcaplan8 (Jan 30, 2016)

Yea, because I'm going to be plowing driveways my whole life. I have bigger dreams and aspirations than that. Just looking into this for some money on the side in highschool and college


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Taxes, business plan, bank account will all come in due time. Let the kid make a little babysitting money, you think the young girls watching your grandkids report the money they make.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

So by your "logic", just because there are scumbags out there running businesses illegally means that it's ok for you to do it?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Harleyjeff;2107416 said:


> Please expound, what does this mean exactly?


He's all talk. Runs his mouth about things of which he has no real knowledge and then his tries to diminish his failure. He welched on a bet. Even after the company he told me to call agreed with me. The guy who I spoke to is supposedly his friend, although I can't for the life of me believe anyone would would be friends with a piece of human excrement like him. He hides behind a screen name without an address and runs his mouth like he's a big man. From the little we can ascertain he took over daddy's business and hasn't managed to loose it yet. He was born on third base and he thinks he hit a home run. Human debris.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

jhenderson9196;2107530 said:


> He's all talk. Runs his mouth about things of which he has no real knowledge and then his tries to diminish his failure. He welched on a bet. Even after the company he told me to call agreed with me. The guy who I spoke to is supposedly his friend, although I can't for the life of me believe anyone would would be friends with a piece of human excrement like him. He hides behind a screen name without an address and runs his mouth like he's a big man. From the little we can ascertain he took over daddy's business and hasn't managed to loose it yet. He was born on third base and he thinks he hit a home run. Human debris.


Oh I get it. So you can talk about people however you want and we can't say anything because we aren't real contractors and just have internet egos.

Sorry it took so long to understand. :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Adcaplan8;2107447 said:


> Well, no thanks to your ass, I'm pretty sure I have it figured out. Hopefully, I won't hit a kid or damage a mailbox while I'm unhooking it, get sued, oh wait, I can't, my dad will get sued and maybe lose the farm. Hopefully that wont come true with your twisted logic. Stupid, ignorant? Nah, sitting on a 3.72 gpa right now in 5 AP classes, but yea, I'm dumb.
> 
> This thread has actually become quite comedic, please humor me with another response.


Book smart and street smart are to totally different things

Example is the subject of the question in the original post.

Stock with Chip/exhaust has me puzzled.

For a highly intelligence young individual I am beginning to wonder about the national educational standards.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

kolwnmstr;2107535 said:


> Oh I get it. So you can talk about people however you want and we can't say anything because we aren't real contractors and just have internet egos.
> 
> Sorry it took so long to understand. :laughing:


Old Jis never wrong, just ask him,
He'll tell Ya.

If he is never wrong, this means he has never had an original thought of his own.
This is a big personality flaw.

He makes a bet, then tries to back you unto it.
I wouldn't cave in. Now he is buthurt, you can hear it in his drivel.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Adcaplan8;2106882 said:


> I'm a 16 year old high school student with a 2000 F250. It is an Extended Cab, 8 Ft Bed with the legendary 7.3 diesel. I have been looking into getting into plowing and i just got an opportunity to get a plow, but I have a few questions.
> I found a truck on Craigslist that I was going to buy and part out. The Actual frame of the truck broke when the guy was plowing and now the truck itself is trashed. It is an 8 ft Fischer Stainless Steel plow. My question is, how hard and what work is involved in removed the plow and hydraulics from the one truck, and installing it on my truck. I imagine the plow would be bolted and welded onto the main frame of the truck, so i would have to unbolt it and use a grinder to cut the weld to get it off the truck, then would i have to rebolt and reweld it to my truck? Really in the dark here so i could be totally wrong. Thanks - Alex


I'll throw you a bone or two

Fischer is spelled Fisher

Also, if this is the truck you are referring to, it appears to be a 05 thru 07 and the mount will not fit your truck so you wont have cut/grind it off. A new mount will set you back 500.00


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

This whole thread is ridiculous from start to finish. Thanks for the laughs on a Sunday morning. Hahaha


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2107553 said:


> I'll throw you a bone or two
> 
> Fischer is spelled Fisher
> 
> Also, if this is the truck you are referring to, it appears to be a 05 thru 07 and the mount will not fit your truck so you wont have cut/grind it off. A new mount will set you back 500.00


I would like to see you go back and correct all snofarms misspelled words or decipher what he is trying to say.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LapeerLandscape;2107595 said:


> I would like to see you go back and correct all snofarms misspelled words or decipher what he is trying to say.


Is this a grammarsite?

I bet we can go back threw your posts and find a few mistakes .

If this really mattered , maybe it would be worth it to proofread and make corrections,,,,
It's not rocket science .:waving::waving:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

time to move on from this one...also, those that feel the need to attack others, or try to demean them, time to STOP. 

thanks :waving:


----------

